# week old fry video



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

click


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They are looking good man, you feeding them the brine???

oh btw...... sounds like your pump is taking a crap :laugh:
















j/k-----good job


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> They are looking good man, you feeding them the brine???
> 
> oh btw...... sounds like your pump is taking a crap :laugh:
> 
> ...


yup brine shrimps and still the liquifry No1 and they are still going strong.








The sound you hear is actually my big pump/filter of the big tank. Pretty annoying but hell i don't care


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Its all good on the pump, just having alittle fun with ya :laugh:

They look real good for 7 days, lots of swimmers.If they keep it up, you will be able to sell some of those in 1.5 monthes.

The other potential pair ever lay any???


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Its all good on the pump, just having alittle fun with ya :laugh:
> 
> They look real good for 7 days, lots of swimmers.If they keep it up, you will be able to sell some of those in 1.5 monthes.
> 
> ...










No the other pair didn't lay any eggs and haven't shown any breeding behaviour since last week. 
I did 3 major water changes as a trigger but nothing happend so far. O well i'm not prepared for another batch so it's all good.


----------

